# Scarlit Lip Pencil - is this an Asian exclusive?



## jeannette (Apr 4, 2005)

Couldn't find the original thread, so I'm posting this here again. Sometime in December I asked about a MAC lip pencil called Scarlit which I picked up a few from a counter in Singapore, and after much searching and asking, a MAC SA at LJ (I can't say who it is) told me that she searched a records book of some kind, and found out that it was an Asian exclusive. I have saved the LJ post, but I'm not going to display it just in case that nice SA gets into trouble.

I noticed someone on MUA (and she's a member here too) said I'm deluded about Scarlit being an Asian exclusive:

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...ywords=scarlit

I'll like to clarify that that's not true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She also said that I was selling old lip pencils, which is also not true, because I picked up the lip pencils late last year (2004) straight from the counter. She also said that it is not true that Scarlit has been sold out- but if that was really the case, she should tell of us which counters stock Scarlit then! 

MAC's old lip pencil packaging had _silver_ caps (2000 circa), not black ones.

The whole fiasco makes me so upset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought I'll clarify this. Gosh, this is so embarrassing.

Anyone who with info on this lip pencil - do post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am currently using this pencil and it is perfectly fine. It's a fairly bright red currant which I can only wear under nude glosses because it's so bright.


----------

